# A question for admin/shaun



## Tollers (30 Nov 2009)

Shaun,

Having been here a few months, i'm curious about the history of cyclechat. When, Why, How, Who?

In particular, i have to say, i really like this bunch. What are you thoughts on why this is a friendly forum and so many others are full of hostilities, trolls etc. Did you have any strategy to develop an amiable place, or is it just good fortune?

Maybe an "About Cyclechat" link at top of page would be interesting.

Mark


----------



## threebikesmcginty (30 Nov 2009)

There's a bit about CC in the blog section Tollers...

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/blog/about/


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Nov 2009)

Future Publishing's marketing strategy started with a bang....


----------



## Tollers (2 Dec 2009)

threebikesmcginty said:


> There's a bit about CC in the blog section Tollers...
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/blog/about/



Thanks. That's just what i was after  Less work for Shaun!


----------



## jay clock (2 Dec 2009)

I came here when C+ became BikeRadar. Their biggest weakness was trying to accommodate road and MTB in the same forum. I just had a look at the forum again on BR and there are just too many subforums. eg, how would anyone know or assume that touring should be under "Road", when many do tour off road, or perhaps use an MTB.....


----------



## Arch (2 Dec 2009)

I was also a fairly early jumper from Bike Radar - MrP found this place and suggested to some of us that we give it a try. Those were fun days - we found a great 'new' forum, and staged guerilla runs back into BR to let the regulars know where we'd gone - they started to delete our posts eventually! Refugees were still limping in, carrying all they owned in a pannier, some months later, saying "oh, this is were you all are...."

C+ had been an important place for me, with some friends on there as close as any in 'real life' and CC has been even more so. We've laughed and cried, loved and... not loved. Every so often we have a bit of an upheaval, but it always works out in the end - thanks mostly to Shaun's unerring patience with us, and devotion to keeping us happy.

Although, beware. I was recently witness to the fact that he can turn the whole lot off, _from his phone_!


----------



## HJ (2 Dec 2009)

Aye, fun days indeed...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (5 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> Although, beware. I was recently witness to the fact that he can turn the whole lot off, _from his phone_!



Oh mighty one!


----------



## Cab (8 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> C+ had been an important place for me



For many of us I think.

Trouble was, what it was replaced with flat out didn't work. And _then_ they changed our usernames without telling us, and _then_ it was our fault for not liking that, and thus the trickle of members leaving soon became a flood.

CC was already set up and running; in many ways it became more of a natural successor for C+ than whatever they actually replaced that with is called.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Dec 2009)

Of course many of us were already leading double lives on ACF too, before the creation of Bike Radar. ACF expanded after the previous C+F moderation debacle, and had many of my oldest C+F acquaintances on it, until it too self-destructed - now I have a double life here and at YACF.


----------



## yenrod (9 Dec 2009)

I found the transition quite sad really; from c+ which I just soo totally loved unbeleivably.

I was glad that the majority of people got together here but some essentials where and still are missing, but still - yuh know at least I can talk rubbish _here_ at least.

I'd really like to meet Shaun and thank him as its one hell of a lot of responsibility this really when you think of it!

Not surprised he can flick it from his phone! 

He's a total tech job..i guess, one of these IT blokes who has a back-up disc and doesn't really speak much but emits a combination of being a smart-arse/cooler than you - image...and they are too 

Either way its a good mouth piece for everything. Including my big 1 too!


----------



## Arch (13 Dec 2009)

yenrod said:


> He's a total tech job..i guess, one of these IT blokes who has a back-up disc and *doesn't really speak much* but emits a combination of being a smart-arse/cooler than you - image...and they are too



You don't know how wrong you are. Imagine *here* is your idea, and *way over there* is the truth....

Put it this way, when I meet up with Shaun, I have trouble getting a word in edgeways....

Top bloke.


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> You don't know how wrong you are. Imagine *here* is your idea, and *way over there* is the truth....
> 
> Put it this way, when I meet up with Shaun, I have trouble getting a word in edgeways....
> 
> Top bloke.



I'm saying nothing ....


----------



## HelenD123 (14 Dec 2009)

Admin said:


> I'm saying nothing ....



That would be unusual.


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2009)

HelenD123 said:


> That would be unusual.



True.

About the only time I shut up is when I'm stuffing my face with cake!!!


----------

